# Kitchen Press Thingy's



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

I'm looking for the little bars that separate stuff in the kitchen presses to stop it sliding from one end to the other. Do they exist? I thought I saw them somewhere but can't find them now that I want some!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers

Arizona


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Not sure what you mean, but I use that non slip mat stuff, you just cut it to fit your shelves...its great!!


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

They were white small spring loaded bars. Maybe I was dreaming. Will try the non slip mat, thanks for that tip.

 

Arizona


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi,

Do you mean these?

http://www.vancomfort.co.uk/tensionpoles.html

Sharon


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

That's exactly what I meant!

Thanks a million

Arizona


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

/off thread

*giggles* at 'press'.

That's what me old ma used to call it too.


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

I was born in Glasgow (we all have a cross to bear  ) and kitchen cupboard was always called the "press" 8O


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Ah yes.... I'd forgotten you west-coasters did it too! 

We had a hot-press (airing cupboard) did you?


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Yep JackieO we one of those too. Haven't heard the expression for many years I left Glasgow 1964 to join the army and when I came out my parents had moved to Saltburn in North Yorkshire as my Dad's parents had died and they moved to be nearer Mum's family. The expression brought back many memories. Sorry for drifting off topic.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

I don't think I have heard of a 'press' since my gran died. They had a walk-in one which then gave rise to you being told "It's ben the press"!!
Since the topic has been answered and I will be ordering some myself I don't feel we are too far off topic.
Can anyone out there explain how a cupboard came to be called 'a press'??


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

aultymer said:


> I don't think I have heard of a 'press' since my gran died. They had a walk-in one which then gave rise to you being told "It's ben the press"!!
> Since the topic has been answered and I will be ordering some myself I don't feel we are too far off topic.
> Can anyone out there explain how a cupboard came to be called 'a press'??


weird lot up there! is it a corruption of a Gaelic word?


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Aye. It's because we had so many children we had to keep them in a cupboard.


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Well ye'r all good craic!!

We still have the kitchen press and the hot press over here on the Emerald Isle. I'm delighted to have evoked so many nice childhood memories but I would like to point out that I wasn't even born in 1964!!! :lol: 

Arizona


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Still off topic, just remembering other things from my childhood. Can you still get "beef ham" in Scotland? We holidayed for many years at Newton Stewart in Dumfries and Galloway and the butchers there had never heard of it. It was beef sliced on a bacon slicer and spiced by the butcher then fried like bacon with eggs and tattie scones (home made). Made a smashing change from bacon for a breakfast!


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

You can still get 'beef ham' in most real butchers here. (now with a choice of spice!!)


----------

